# York - when do the gates open?



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Hi everyone. Because of a lack of forward planning, I hope to be attending the York Show and camping in the "General" area. Can I ask those of you with more experience / knowledge, is there such an area?

Am I now too late to telephone book anything? Am I OK just turning up? If I do, from what day can I attend? How is the pricing structured for me? Am I likely to find that I will be camping well away from the centre of activity? If I were to go, say, on Thursday, could I reserve an adjacent pitch for a friend who may turn up on Friday?

Thanks,


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thats a lot of questions :roll: 1. Yes you can just turn up on Thursday, I think from 2pm onwards. 2. You just pay on the gate £35 and you will be parked in the General Area. 3.I do not think you will be allowed to save a pitch for your friend but you may just be lucky with the marshalls parking you up, ask they can only say no :lol: 4. Yes you could have a fair walk from the General area to the exibition area. 5. You are too late to book.

If you do make it please do pop into the Motorhome Facts Camping Area and say hello


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Lady J. for the quick reply.

I'll be there!

What are services likely to be like in the "General Area"? Thinking about access to water and waste disposal etc?

Dave & Sally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave & Sally

There will be water but you might have a hike for it I should fill up be fore you come and bring a water carrier and wheels to carry it if you have any. There are toilets and waste disposal dotted about over the general area but again you may have quite a walk to them.

Look forward to seeing you


----------

